# Dog Show Hair Dryer



## McCall (Feb 16, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a hair dryer for home and on the road? High power, cool temperature, low noise would be a win-win-win! Thank you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Look into CC Kool Dry or K9II.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

High power and cool temperature = K9III










Low noise = Chris Christensen


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I have a k9, I love it.


----------



## McCall (Feb 16, 2020)

Megora said:


> Look into CC Kool Dry or K9II.


Thank you!


----------



## McCall (Feb 16, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> I have a k9, I love it.


Thanks!


----------



## McCall (Feb 16, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> I have a k9, I love it.


Thanks!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I have a k9II and k9III at home but for me, they are too heavy to tote to shows. I have a Challengaire for shows.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

If you’re only drying one dog, the CC Kool Dry is probably the most practical for you. If you’ve got a bunch of dogs to dry then you can’t beat the k9III. My friend does lug the k9III around to shows because we are usually drying a minimum of 4 dogs and up to 11 or 12.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> I have a k9II and k9III at home but for me, they are too heavy to tote to shows. I have a Challengaire for shows.


We use the K9-III at shows. Nothing beats it. And when you have multiple dogs to dry, it's the only way to go. We lug it around with our Honda 2200i generator and all the other setup equipment we have, like crates, grooming tables, tack boxes, mats, easy-up, etc. It's a lot, but we lug it all!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I also have the K9III variable speed. It's great. Prior to having it I had the CC Kool Dry. It worked just fine as well. 
Prior to those I had (still have) one of those little Metro dog drier canister things. It was ok way back then but no comparison to the others.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I have the k9 mini, that’s what I bring with me when we travel and to shows. Love the thing. Have also heard good things about shernbao and flying pig if you only have 1 or 2 dogs to dry and need something more budget friendly.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Emmdenn said:


> I have the k9 mini, that’s what I bring with me when we travel and to shows. Love the thing. Have also heard good things about shernbao and flying pig if you only have 1 or 2 dogs to dry and need something more budget friendly.


I have a flying pig and it works pretty well for only one or two dogs if you blow dry outside.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> We use the K9-III at shows. Nothing beats it. And when you have multiple dogs to dry, it's the only way to go. We lug it around with our Honda 2200i generator and all the other setup equipment we have, like crates, grooming tables, tack boxes, mats, easy-up, etc. It's a lot, but we lug it all!


I need to pay attention more (not that it matters right now since people are grooming far far far away from each other LOL), I always thought people had the K9II's at shows - except those people bringing many dogs and they have the double barrel K9III's....

Personally speaking I like my Kool Dry - EXCEPT on wet or humid days. We had a show where it was misting and you could feel that in the air even while you were under a tent.... I gave my dog a bath like usual.... and was panicking an hour later when I was still working on drying him! People with the big K9 dryers didn't have as much problem. 

Also Robin mentioned Challengaire above - I borrowed one from a malamute handler when I forgot to bring a dryer hose to a show. That challengaire was great. It had my dog dry in like 10 minutes vs 30 which it would have been with the kool dry. I think it was the more expensive one....


----------

